# Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?



## fireball-mh (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich fahre im Oktober nach Dänemark an den Bönnerup Strand an die Ostsee und möchte dort Angeln. Da ich mir nicht unzählige Angelruten zulegen möchte habe ich eine Frage, ob ich eine Feederrute zum Strandangeln einsetzen kann. Ich habe noch keine Rute und denke über einen Kauf nach. Wenn ihr jetz noch einige Ruten mit Rolle und weitere Tipps auf Lager habt, währe ich glücklich.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## BMW (22. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ich benutze in der Brandung auch gerne meine heavy feeder 4.20m und 150g Tragkraft.
Bei schwachen Winden funktioniert das sehr gut, auch die Bisserkennung ist sehr gut.
Bei starkem Wind komme ich mit meiner feeder jedoch nicht weit und benutze lieber meine Brandungsruten.


----------



## platfisch7000 (23. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo!
Bei Ententeichwetter ist das ne tolle Sache,allerdings nur auf Aalmamis und Platte!

Wenn richtig dickes Wetter und Wasser ist kannst Du das aber vergessen!
Denn bei Krautgang hast du mit dem Rückrad der Rute und den kl.Ringen keine Chance!
Auch kann man hohe Bleigewichte nicht weit werfen!
Bei Dorschen kannst Du mit der Rute wenig bis keinen Druck auf den Fisch ausüben!
Du bekommst Ihn also nicht vom Grund weg und dann solltest Du dich auf Sandgrund befinden,denn sonst setzt er sich fest!

Das Angeln mit ner Feeder kann bei manchen Bedingungen von Vorteil sein und macht viel Spass!
Aber ,wenn Du die von mir genannten schlechteren Bedingungen hast,dann sage ich dir:
"Die billigste Brandungsrute ist hier besser zu fischen ,als die teuerste Heavy Feeder,denn so Heavy ist die nicht!"

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## fireball-mh (24. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo,

danke für eure Infos. Habt ihr einen Vorschlag für eine Brandungsrute incl. Rolle?


----------



## BMW (24. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Guck doch einfach mal hier rein.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135385


----------



## platfisch7000 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo!
Es hört sich so an als hast Du kein Brandungsgeschirr und willst nur mal in Deinem Urlaub an der Ostsee ein bischen Brandungsangeln!?
Kannst du dir kein Geschirr leihen?
Feeder kannste ja mitnehmen!
Eine Boilierute um die 3 lbs auch!
Wenn Du Dir kein Geschirr leihen willst oder kannst,dann ist das nicht so einfach!
Wenn Du Dir jetzt son Knüppel für 30 Euro kaufst und dazu ne Rolle für 30 Euro,dann kommst Du wohl mit ein paar schönen Stunden über Deinen Urlaub!
Aber wenn Du dann gefallen gefunden hast und weiterhin in der Brandung angeln willst,ist das Geld zum Fenster raus geworfen!
Eine gute Brandungsrolle kostet ab 200 Euro und eine Rute noch mal das selbe!


Gruß Plattfisch


----------



## FelixSch (25. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Leider hat der Platte da recht.
Ein vernünftiger Prügel ist wirklich etwas wert, leider auch nicht ganz billig. Aber wenn du auf den Geschmack gekommen bist (und glaub mir, die Allermeisten packt das Fieber ganz schnell) dann willst du etwas besseres haben und die Kombo, die du dann schon hast, verstaubt dir nur in der Ecke.

Du kannst ja erstmal die größte Rolle mitnehmen, die du hast. 
Ansonsten kommst du an sehr sehr sehr preisgünstige (ich wollte das Wort billig vermeiden ...  ) Brandungsruten über verschiedene Versandhäuser zu Preisen zum Teil unter 20 Euros. Beispielsweise DAM Onliner Surf 200 bei Askari in 420 cm für 18,95 € (+ Versand) oder in 390 cm für nur 16,95. Ich denke, das ist ein Preis, den kann man für einen Testfischen durchaus mal hinlegen. Aber sein wir ehrlich, für die Ewigkeit wird diese Rute nichts sein. 

Auf deine Rolle machst du 0,30er (-0,40er) Mono und eine Schlagschnur 0,60er oder etwas mehr. Vorfach ran und ab dafür. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## FelixSch (25. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Ah, ich habe gerade gelesen, dass du nach Boennerup Strand fährst!
Da kannst du auch mit deinen Hechtruten hin. 
Der Grund: hier
Du Kannst von dort aus direkt in etwa 5 Meter tiefem Wasser angeln, 80g reichen als Gewicht sicher völlig aus. Sandoermer kannst du dort ausgraben oder von den Einheimischen erwerben, parken kannst du direkt bei den Windrädern auf der östlichen Mole. Du kannst von dort aus direkt in etwa 5 Meter tiefem Wasser angeln, 80g reichen als Gewicht sicher völlig aus. Dort sind auch Angelplattformen. Ist wirklich schön da.
Wir waren jetzt im Winter da und es war super. Okay, abgesehen davon, dass das Wetter sich ein wenig ausgeklinkt hatte. Hier noch eine Stelle. Da ist aber zumindest ein bisschen Gerät gefragt.


----------



## fireball-mh (28. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo,

danke für eure Ratschläge. Eine günstige Ausrüstung werde ich mir nicht zulegen, habe schon schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt mit minderwertigen preisgünstigen Ausrüstungen.
Meine Übelegung ging nur dahin, dass ich nicht am Meer wohne und die Rute auch andersweitig einsetzen wollte. Ich muss sagen das ich Einsteiger bin und dabei bin Angelerfahrungen zu sammeln. Ich möchte meine Ausrüstung nicht unendlich aufblähen, für jeden Fisch die passende Ausrüstung, Rute, Rolle.....
Ich suche einfach gute Alternativen die man auch anderweitig einsetzen kann.

Guss und danke für die rege Teilnahme.


----------



## fireball-mh (28. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Hallo Felix,

schöner Bericht den du geschrieben hast. Ich hoffe ich fang auch ein paar Fische mit meinem Sohn.

Gruß


----------



## FelixSch (29. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrute zum Brandungsangeln?*

Da gehe ich mal von aus. Dänemark ist eigentlich für Brandungsangler (und auch Spinn- und Fliegenfischer) ein dankbares Land. Wann faht ihr denn los?


----------

